# Simplex-Verfahren



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich diese Aufgabe lösen kann. Kann mir jemand bei der Lösung helfen und erstmal erklären wir die Simplex Verfahren geht?

Die Nebenbediingungen sind:

x1 ≤ 4

x2 ≤ 6

x3 ≤ 6

2 · x1+x2+x3 ≤16

Die Zielfunktion ist: G = 70 · x1 + 40 · x2 + 30 · x


----------



## AndiE (29. Mai 2022)

Was beinhaltet der Sachverhalt "Hofrestaurant"?


----------



## httpdigest (29. Mai 2022)

Simplex Algorithmus: Erklärung und Beispiel
					

Simplex-Algorithmus: Primaler Simplex ✅ Erklärung, Voraussetzungen und Simplex Tableau erstellen ✅Vorgehen am Beispiel dargestellt ✅ Mit kostenlosem Video




					studyflix.de


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Was beinhaltet der Sachverhalt "Hofrestaurant"?


Das war ein Beispiel aus dem Skript, aber für die Aufgabe brauchen wir nur die Nebenbedingungen und sie Zielfunktion.


----------

